# rst first air srl 29



## BiG_D87 (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

habe heute mein 29er Ghost bekommen.

Verbaut ist die oben genannte Gabel.

Würde sehr gerne den Druck auf mein Gewicht einstellen, doch leider ist keine Anleitung dabei gewesen.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ? Im Internet finde ich nichts.

LG

D


----------



## pille4 (2. Mai 2012)

Es ist eine Luft gabel oder ? 

Dann hast du sicher auch eine Gabel Pumpe oder ? 


WEnn du diese hast schraubst du die Pumpe auf das Ventil und Pumpst luft auf ... oder lässt welche ab wenn sie zu hart ist 

mfg. Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiG_D87 (2. Mai 2012)

Ja klar hab ich ne Pumpe 
Mhh wollte nur einen richtwert.
Aber gut werde es nach "gefuehl"machen


----------



## Asrael (2. Mai 2012)

nich nach Gefühl sondern nach SAG, also negativfederweg.
Erst mal einen kabelbinder oder ähnliches an einem Standrohr montieren, Luft ablassen und Gabel komprimieren. Nachdem du wieder Luft auf die Gabel gegeben hast misst du den Abstand zwischen staubabstreifer und kabelbinder, womit du deinen exakten Federweg bestimmt hast. Danach spielst du so lange mit dem Luftdruck bis die Gabel ca. 15% eintaucht wenn du dich aufs Rad hockst (kabelbinder runter schieben und möglichst vorsichtig absteigen)

Nachdem du nun die optimale Luftmenge ermittelt hast möchtest du wahrscheinlich auch die Zugstufe, sprich die ausfedergeschwindigkeit einstellen. 
Dafür drehst du die Zugstufe voll auf und stellst dich über das Rad, drückst die Federgabel so fest du kannst runter und lässt sie schlagartig los.
Die Gabel wird nun "hinterher springen" und das Vorderrad Bodenkontakt verlieren, dies gilt es zu vermeiden.
Du drehst also so lange in kleinen Schritten an der zugstufeneinstellung bis das Vorderrad gerade nicht mehr abhebt.

LG S


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (8. Mai 2012)

Sauber erklärt - dem ist erstmal nichts mehr hinzuzufügen .daumen:

Sorry, die RST Website ist gerade "Offline" - sonst hätten wir auf den "User Manual" download (also die Bedienungsanleitung multilingual) verwiesen.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Fail (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo und super erklärung zum Einstellen der Gabel.

Benötige ich dazu zwingend eine spezielle Gabelpumpe oder kann ich auch eine normale Pumpe benutzen?

mfg


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo Fail,

bitte unbedingt eine spezielle Federgabelpumpe benutzen - denn sonst lässt man effektiv alle Luft aus der Gabel ab.
Die Federgabel hat ein extrem kleines Luftvolumen & einen im vgl. enormen Druck.
Es gibt zwar "Zwitterpumpen" für Reifen und GAbel / Dämpfer - aber mit normalen Gerätschaften kann man eine Gabel nicht abstimmen.

Einen guten Tag noch!

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Fail (4. Juli 2012)

Ok, dann werde ich wohl gezwungenermaßen zu einem bikeshop fahren müssen.

Hatte an RST selbst ja schon mal eine Mail geschrieben, ob es in etwa Richtwerte für mein Gewicht von ~72kg gibt, aber keinerlei antworten bekommen!

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht hier helfen? oder auch via pn?

Fahre die Air 32 an meinem ghost asx 51

mfg


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo fail,

eine ungefähre Angabe zu den Gabeldrücken ist an sich unsinnig!
In der Bedienungsanleitung von RST - sollte ja vor Gebrauch durchgelesen worden sein  geben wir 60~80 p.s.i. bei einem Fahrergewicht von 60~75 kg an.

Warum sagen wir unsinnig?

Sitzt ein Fahrer mit tiefem Lenker "rennmäßig" auf seinem Rad lastet verhältnismäßig mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad (und somit auch der Gabel) als wenn man eine sehr komfortable, aufrechte Sitzposition inne hat. Da diese Eckdaten weder bekannt sind, noch sinnvoll verrechnet werden können bei der Druckbestimmung, hilft nur ein Aufpumpen mit den 60 p.s.i. (siehe oben) und dann der Abstimmung über den SAG.
Dies ist ein Standardwert, welcher sehr einfach zur richtigen Gabelabstimmung führt. Dieser ist nicht nur in der RST Bedienungsanleitung beschrieben, sondern auch zigfach in allen Fachmagazinen, Foren, etc.

Kurz zusammen gefasst: 60 p.s.i. in die Gabel - vorsichtig auf das Rad setzen (Gabel federt ein) - dann wieder vorsichtig absteigen und beobachten wie weit die Gabel eingefedert ist (am einfachsten einen Kabelbinder nehmen, um das Standrohr ziehen, den bis zum Abstreifring runter schieben *vor *dem Aufsitzen). Bitte beachten: Lockout ganz "auf" drehen - Gabel federt leicht ein.
Bei RST fährt man mit 10% SAG sehr gut - wären bei der o.g. Gabel mit 120mm Federweg dann ca. 12mm (Abstand Kabelbinder - Abstreifring).
Die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit justieren - ganz "auf" drehen = Minimum und testen ob die Gabel im Stand zusammen gedrückt zu schnell ausfedert beim loslassen - also das Vorderrad abhebt. So justieren dass das Vorderrad gerade so am Boden bleibt bei diesem Test.
Somit hat man eine Grundeinstellung - alles andere kann man nach persönlicher Vorliebe einstellen. Die Werte sollten ruhig aufgeschrieben werden!

Eine Anschaffung einer Gabelpumpe lohnt sich aber auch - denn wie beim PKW Reifen, so verliert natürlich auch eine Federgabel ihren Druck. Also unbedingt regelmäßig kontrollieren!

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Rad (und natürlich auch mit der Gabel!).

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Fail (5. Juli 2012)

Super Erklärung! Vielen Dank, dann werde ich mal mein Glück versuchen und nochmal berichten!

mfg


----------

